# ZZP cam



## celiacruze14 (Apr 25, 2017)

Has anyone install one? Asked ZZP tech what are the specs for this cam and haven’t received any info on it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I inquired about Gen1 ZZP Cams a couple weeks ago and they told me they aren't being sold publicly YET....


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

They are on their website. 

This first batch is an extremely limited run of cams, and will be sold by invoice only. Please email [email protected] to inquire.

My guess is they have a small run of prototypes they had made, waiting on more data before a full release.


----------



## celiacruze14 (Apr 25, 2017)

celiacruze14 said:


> Has anyone install one? Asked ZZP tech what are the specs for this cam and haven’t received any info on it.


Has anyone replaced the stock exhaust cam with an intake cam?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I wouldn't unless you have a tuner and a dyno handy... give them some time to get their sonic sorted out... they are making strides.


----------

